# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Source Code Library v1.6 - Thư viện Source Code các ngôn ngữ lập trình

## connhendeno1

Source Code Library v1.6 là một phần mềm tiện ích rất hay dành cho các bạn yêu thích lập trình.Phần mềm này cung cấp Source Code của 4 ngôn ngữ rất thông dụng và 2 script cho Web là :

+ VB.Net
+ C#
+ ASP.Net
+ Delphi
+ Javascript
+ PHP

Ngoài ra các bạn cũng có thể bổ xung những code hay vào chương trình .
Nói chung là khá hay với mình,còn với các bạn,hãy khám phá soft nhé .Mong rằng nó có thể giúp ích cho các bạn trong vấn đề lập trình !

[hide]
http://www.box.net/shared/de93ijd4au
[/hide]
Bonus: [hide]
http://www.box.net/shared/ndxff590v3
[/hide]

pass: Trích:
http://get4share.com

----------


## ngocquangyb

Source Code Library v1.6 - Thư viện Source Code các ngôn ngữ lập trình 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=6904

----------


## hoangchuot

Phần mềm này dùng để làm gì thế ạ? Quản lí thư vậy hay là quản lí cái gì?

----------


## huynhlam088

không down dc vậy bạn

----------


## dangvanthao

box.net rất khó down vì hết băng thông rồi..............

----------


## minhdo1213

Mình cũng có soft nay nhưng ko biết có giống ko, mới up lên xong các bạn down thử nha!!
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=4301f5de802c3d3fd2db6fb9a8902bda

----------


## tindienthoai

toàn là spam không hà??? admin đâu rồi????

----------


## Hai

cám ơn rất nhiều!!!

----------


## abusayyart

hjx. Cũng hay. Cố gắng phát huy nhá.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ductrong85

mình phải trả lời đến 5 bài à.hichic..........

----------


## rocodie

Trồi hay thật tôi đang cần!!!

----------


## phuongnam

không phải gì vì yêu cầu khắc khe quá nên mình phải làm thế này. Nếu admin có banned cũng đành chịu. Tinh thần chia sẻ không cần phải thế.

----------


## mallboro

Thank Pro nha, Đang cần cái này

----------


## TranElly

*Yêu cầu 7 bài viết*

Có cần thiết không Admin, trường hợp này diễn đàn rất dễ bị spam

----------

